# Vampire Recipes



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Vampire recipes...*










Vampire Bites
Ingredients
1 bag Milky Way® Brand Minis
1 1/2 cups flour
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 cup butter, softened
2/3 cup packed brown sugar
1 egg
Red food coloring
1/2 cup red decorator's sugar
1 tube vanilla frosting

Preparation 
Combine flour, baking soda and cinnamon in medium bowl; set aside.
Beat butter and sugar in large bowl with an electric mixer until light and fluffy. Add egg; beat well. Slowly add flour mixture into dough until blended. Add enough food coloring to tint dough a bright red. Cover bowl with plastic wrap, and refrigerate at least 2 hours.

Preheat oven to 375°F. Line cookie sheet pans with parchment paper.
Using a rolling pin, roll out dough on a lightly floured surface to 1/4-inch thickness. Use the printable templates or cookie cutter to cut out 24 lip shapes.
Or, you can form the dough into 24 balls and flatten each slightly to create free-form shaped lips using your hands to pinch and shape the dough. Transfer these to prepared cookie sheets. Re-roll scraps if necessary.

Sprinkle cookies with red sugar. Bake 7 to 10 minutes, or until golden brown. Remove from the oven, and immediately press an unwrapped mini into center of each cookie. Cool completely. Use vanilla frosting to pipe fangs over the candy.










*Vampire Cookie RECIPE*
3/4 cup butter, softened
1/2 cup sugar
1 large egg
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
1/8 tsp almond extract
1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1/4 tsp salt
approx 1/2 cup red jam (raspberry/strawberry)

In a large bowl, cream together butter and sugar until light. Beat in egg and extracts.
Add flour and salt to the bowl and mix them into the butter-sugar mixture at low speed until dough is just combined. Wrap dough in plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 1 hour.
Preheat oven to 325F.
Divide dough in half and keep the portion you are not using in the refrigerator.
Roll dough out on a lightly floured surface until it is about 1/8-inch thick. Use a cookie cutter to cut out 2-inch rounds.
Place rounds on a baking sheet, put a teaspoon of jam on each of them and cover with another round of dough. Press edges down lightly, pinching the edges onto the cookie sheet. Use a toothpick and poke two small holes (like a vampire bite) in the top of each cookie.
Bake for 10-12 minutes, do not let them get to brown. Makes 2 dozen.

View attachment 175796

Rosemary Pork Tenderloin with Garlic Aioli
2 (1-pound) pork tenderloins 
Juice of 2 lemons 
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil 
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary 
Paprika to taste 
Salt and pepper to taste 
Aioli 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1/8 teaspoon salt 

1.Preheat oven to 425°F. Place tenderloins in 13X9-inch baking pan; pour lemon juice over top. Drizzle pork with oil; sprinkle with rosemary, paprika, salt and pepper. Let stand 15 minutes to marinate.
2.Meanwhile, combine aioli ingredients in small mixing bowl; cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate until ready to serve. This may be prepared 48 hours in advance.
3.Tuck under thin end of pork. Bake 25 minutes or until barely pink in center (155°F). Do not overcook. Remove from oven and let stand 5 minutes. Transfer pork to cutting board and thinly slice.
4.Arrange pork on serving platter. Drizzle pan juices over slices. Serve warm with aioli.










Roasted Garlic Soup
Ingredients
4 WHOLE heads of garlic (not 4 cloves)
3 tablespoons olive oil 
6 tablespoons unsalted butter (make sure unsalted)
2 meduim sized shallots, chopped 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh thyme 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
8 cups of water
3 regular spoonfuls of chicken "Better than Bullion" (this has salt in it, so do not add salt to soup until done-taste first to see if it even needs it)
1 cup heavy cream, warmed 

1. Preheat oven to 375°F; line a small baking sheet with foil. 
Use a sharp knife to cut about 1/4 inch off top of each garlic head. Place garlic cut side up on baking sheet and drizzle olive oil over heads. Roast garlic until softened, about 45 minutes. Allow to cool slightly. 
When cool enough to handle, squeeze soft cooked pulp from each clove into a small bowl. (You should have about 1/2 cup soft garlic pulp.)
In dutch oven or large pot warm 8 cups of water and add 2-3 regular spoonfuls of chicken Better than bullion, stir until combined. Then set aside.
2. Melt butter in a large pot over medium-high heat. Add shallots, stirring often, until shallots have softened. Stir in thyme and reserved garlic. Sprinkle in flour. Cook for about 1 minute, stirring, to incorporate flour. Pour in Better Than Bullion Broth, increase heat to high and bring to a boil. Boil for 2-3 minutes, stirring often, then bring heat down to medium and cook until slightly thickened, about 10 minutes.
3. Working in batches, puree soup in a food processor or blender. Return to pot and bring to a simmer over medium heat. Add cream. Serve with crutons & little parsley for garnish. Or a little fresh cracked pepper.
Makes 8 full servings.


*More Vampire party food, drinks, etc...*
http://www.vampires.com/vampire-party-treats/


----------



## rnicole (Oct 3, 2013)

thnaks for your sharing these recipes. I love to make Vampire bites for my kids.


----------

